# flax seed oil and antibiotics



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

my friend is recuperating from some serious stuff.

He has a bone infection; he is receiving many many antibiotics and other stuff (heparin, for one)...

He also has severe eczema and asthma (usually weather related, but sometimes he's allergic to these antibiotics..... the dr's have really had to work to find one that doesn't trigger his eczema or asthma)

If you take flax oil with cottage cheese along with antibiotics, will one cancel the other? (he'll ask his Dr when he sees her in couple weeks..)

I am curious if any of you have any personal anectdotes about this.thanks


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a nurse, but I'm not sure what the question is?? I'm not super familiar with flax oil and what it interferes with, but googling it should give you good results. WebMD is pretty good for answers about those things. I don't think cottage cheese would have any effect on antibiotics doing their work.

Debbie


----------

